# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Treba mi pomo&#263; sa hrvatski

## Pasha

Treba mi pomoć sa hrvatski. Ja ne znam ako ovaj tekst je ispraviti jer koristim prevoditelj.  :P  
Kako možete proglasiti riječ

----------


## Vlacko

Hello! You mean about pronanciation of word trg? Well here is accent on the R letter. Anyway when you have word where there are not vowels the accent is always on r. e.g. krv(blood)... 
Treba mi pomoć sa hrvatski.
The proper sentece is:
Treba mi pomoć sa *hrvatskim*.

----------


## Pasha

Ja podrška taj možete govoriti hrvatski jer ti si srpski. Ja govorim loše.

----------


## Galathilien

> Ja podrška taj možete govoriti hrvatski jer ti si srpski. Ja govorim loše.

 Well, serbian and croation are very simular. The difference is in "ijekavici" wich croation use, and most serbians do know to speak croation and croations also to speak serbian (not to mention understand). Of course, there are some different words, but that's rare... (and are all understandable (aldo i always comfuse about the names of the months in croation   ::  )

----------

> Hello! You mean about pronanciation of word trg? Well here is accent on the R letter. Anyway when you have word where there are not vowels the accent is always on r. e.g. krv(blood)... 
> Treba mi pomoć sa hrvatski.
> The proper sentece is:
> Treba mi pomoć sa *hrvatskim*.

 No, sorry, the correct form is: 
Treba mi pomoć *s* hrvatskim.

----------


## Vlacko

> Originally Posted by Vlacko  Hello! You mean about pronanciation of word trg? Well here is accent on the R letter. Anyway when you have word where there are not vowels the accent is always on r. e.g. krv(blood)... 
> Treba mi pomoć sa hrvatski.
> The proper sentece is:
> Treba mi pomoć sa *hrvatskim*.   No, sorry, the correct form is: 
> Treba mi pomoć *s* hrvatskim.

 No you're wrong, you can write both s and sa.

----------

> Originally Posted by guest88        Originally Posted by Vlacko  Hello! You mean about pronanciation of word trg? Well here is accent on the R letter. Anyway when you have word where there are not vowels the accent is always on r. e.g. krv(blood)... 
> Treba mi pomoć sa hrvatski.
> The proper sentece is:
> Treba mi pomoć sa *hrvatskim*.   No, sorry, the correct form is: 
> Treba mi pomoć *s* hrvatskim.   No you're wrong, you can write both s and sa.

 
Sorry, I'm native Croatian so I know better   ::  
You write "sa" only when the word begins with s, ž, š, z.

----------


## Ljosha

> Originally Posted by Vlacko        Originally Posted by guest88        Originally Posted by Vlacko  Hello! You mean about pronanciation of word trg? Well here is accent on the R letter. Anyway when you have word where there are not vowels the accent is always on r. e.g. krv(blood)... 
> Treba mi pomoć sa hrvatski.
> The proper sentece is:
> Treba mi pomoć sa *hrvatskim*.   No, sorry, the correct form is: 
> Treba mi pomoć *s* hrvatskim.   No you're wrong, you can write both s and sa.   
> Sorry, I'm native Croatian so I know better   
> You write "sa" only when the word begins with s, ћ, љ, z.

 Hm, interesantno... Da li to može biti još jedna razlika između hrvatske i srpske varijante jezika?

----------


## Vlacko

I'm a native Serbian speaker, and I don't know this rule. I'll look around about this...

----------

Pretpostavljam da je onda samo u hrvatskom tako

----------

贵站不错 友情连接吗？  铃声铃声下载手机铃声手机铃声下载免费铃声下载手机铃声免费下载彩信铃声铃声下载手机铃声手机铃声下载免费铃声下载手机铃声免费下载彩信铃声彩信铃声下载手机铃声手机铃声下载免费铃声下载mp3铃声mp3铃声下载诺基亚铃声下载免费手机铃声和弦铃声三星铃声下载三星手机铃声特效铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载和弦铃声下载诺基亚铃声下载铃声下载midi铃声波导手机铃声下载mp3手机铃声midi铃声下载诺基亚手机铃声特效铃声下载tcl手机铃声下载联想手机铃声下载原唱铃声摩托罗拉铃声下载mp3手机铃声下载移动铃声下载mid铃声下载cdma手机铃声下载mid铃声nokia铃声下载搞笑铃声qq铃声原唱铃声下载诺基亚3100铃声下载和旋铃声nec手机铃声下载单音铃声手机铃声免费下载海尔手机铃声下载单音铃声下载tcl铃声下载铃声下载铃声下载铃声铃声下载 手机铃声下载手机铃声免费铃声下载免费铃声手机铃声免费下载三星手机铃声下载和弦铃声诺基亚铃声下载诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声和弦铃声三星铃声铃声下载 371m彩信midi铃声midi铃声下载特效铃声下载原唱铃声qq铃声mp3手机铃声和弦铃声手机铃声图片下载手机特效铃声下载短信铃声移动手机铃声下载手机和弦铃声cect手机铃声下载彩信铃声诺基亚3120铃声下载和旋铃声下载原声铃声下载铃声图片诺基亚免费铃声下载免费和弦铃声下载免费mp3铃声下载免费和弦铃声三星铃声免费下载免费mp3铃声诺基亚免费铃声手机铃声免费下免费铃声图片下载免费特效铃声下载免费三星手机铃声midi铃声免费下载三星免费铃声免费手机和弦铃声诺基亚3100免费铃声和弦铃声下载mp3铃声下载mp3手机铃声手机mp3铃声下载三星手机铃声诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载诺基亚手机铃声手机特效铃声手机特效铃声下载移动手机铃声下载移动手机铃声下载原唱铃声下载手机原唱铃声下载nokia铃声nokia手机铃声下载nokia手机铃声搞笑铃声下载搞笑手机铃声搞笑手机铃声下载免费搞笑铃声下载nec手机铃声nec免费手机铃声单音铃声下载手机单音铃声下载手机单音铃声波导手机铃声下载波导铃声下载波导手机铃声nokia铃声下载tcl手机铃声下载tcl铃声下载tcl手机铃声摩托罗拉铃声下载摩托罗拉手机铃声摩托罗拉铃声联想手机铃声下载联想手机铃声联想铃声下载lg手机铃声下载lg手机铃声免费下载lg手机铃声海尔手机铃声下载海尔手机铃声海尔铃声下载夏新手机铃声下载夏新手机铃声夏新铃声下载托普手机铃声下载托普手机铃声托普铃声下载迪比特手机铃声下载迪比特铃声下载迪比特手机铃声康佳手机铃声下载康佳手机铃声康佳铃声下载nec手机铃声下载nec铃声下载松下手机铃声下载松下手机铃声松下手机铃声下载铃声飞利浦手机铃声下载飞利浦手机铃声飞利浦铃声下载彩信彩信相册彩信下载彩信图片手机彩信免费彩信手机图片下载手机图片手机待机图片待机图片彩信动画移动彩信中国移动彩信免费彩信下载彩信铃声手机彩信图片qq彩信铃声铃声下载手机铃声下载 手机铃声免费铃声下载免费铃声手机铃声免费下载三星手机铃声下载和弦铃声诺基亚铃声下载诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声和弦铃声三星铃声铃声下载 371m彩信midi铃声midi铃声下载特效铃声下载原唱铃声qq铃声mp3手机铃声诺基亚3100铃声下载联想手机铃声下载原唱铃声下载移动铃声下载铃声下载单音铃声搞笑铃声mid铃声下载手机特效铃声单音铃声下载和弦铃声手机铃声图片下载手机特效铃声下载短信铃声移动手机铃声下载手机和弦铃声cect手机铃声下载彩信铃声诺基亚3120铃声下载和旋铃声下载原声铃声下载铃声图片诺基亚免费铃声下载免费和弦铃声下载免费mp3铃声下载免费和弦铃声三星铃声免费下载免费mp3铃声诺基亚免费铃声手机铃声免费下免费铃声图片下载免费特效铃声下载免费三星手机铃声midi铃声免费下载三星免费铃声免费手机和弦铃声诺基亚3100免费铃声和弦铃声下载mp3铃声下载mp3手机铃声手机mp3铃声下载三星手机铃声诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载诺基亚手机铃声手机特效铃声手机特效铃声下载移动手机铃声下载移动铃声原唱铃声下载手机原唱铃声下载nokia铃声nokia手机铃声下载nokia手机铃声搞笑铃声下载搞笑手机铃声搞笑手机铃声下载免费搞笑铃声下载nec手机铃声nec免费手机铃声单音铃声下载手机单音铃声下载手机单音铃声波导手机铃声下载波导铃声下载波导手机铃声nokia铃声下载tcl手机铃声下载tcl铃声下载tcl手机铃声摩托罗拉铃声下载摩托罗拉手机铃声摩托罗拉铃声联想手机铃声下载联想手机铃声联想铃声下载lg手机铃声下载lg手机铃声免费下载lg手机铃声海尔手机铃声下载海尔手机铃声海尔铃声下载夏新手机铃声下载夏新手机铃声夏新铃声下载托普手机铃声下载托普手机铃声托普铃声下载迪比特手机铃声下载迪比特铃声下载迪比特手机铃声康佳手机铃声下载康佳手机铃声康佳铃声下载nec手机铃声下载nec铃声下载松下手机铃声下载松下手机铃声松下手机铃声下载铃声飞利浦手机铃声下载飞利浦手机铃声飞利浦铃声下载铃声铃声铃声铃声铃声铃声铃声铃声铃声下载下载铃声手机下载铃声手机铃声下载手机铃声免费铃声下载免费铃声手机铃声免费下载免费手机铃声三星手机铃声下载彩信免费彩信免费彩信下载彩信下载彩信铃声彩信铃声下载彩信图片下载手机彩信下载彩信动画图片待机图片铃声下载铃声下载铃声下载铃声下载铃声下载彩信彩信下载彩信图片手机彩信免费彩信彩信动画移动彩信彩信铃声三星彩信中国移动彩信免费彩信下载手机彩信下载手机彩信图片免费手机彩信彩信图片下载

----------

8888888888888888  铃声下载铃声下载手机铃声下载手机铃声下载铃声彩信下载彩信铃声下载下载手机彩信彩信下载下载彩信和弦铃声下载免费铃声特效铃声下载手机彩信图片下载彩信动画 下载彩信动画免费彩信下载彩信铃声下载彩信铃声下载手机彩信下载铃声下载特效铃声手机铃声下载铃声下载手机铃声免费下载免费铃声下载三星手机铃声下载免费铃声免费手机铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载mp3铃声下载  铃声铃声下载下载铃声手机铃声下载手机铃声免费铃声下载手机铃声免费下载免费铃声三星手机铃声下载 铃声下载下载铃声手机铃声手机铃声下载铃声免费铃声下载手机铃声免费下载免费铃声mp3铃声三星手机铃声下载和弦铃声诺基亚铃声下载mp3铃声免费手机铃声三星铃声下载特效铃声三星手机铃声诺基亚铃声   诺基亚手机铃声下载和弦铃声下载三星铃声铃声铃声下载手机铃声下载手机铃声免费铃声下载免费铃声手机铃声免费下载三星手机铃声下载和弦铃声诺基亚铃声下载诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声和弦铃声三星铃声铃声下载 371m彩信midi铃声midi铃声下载特效铃声下载原唱铃声qq铃声mp3手机铃声

----------

